# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Проповедь! Режиссер Владимир Харченко-Куликовский. Речь на митинге  13.04.2014

## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

наши люди везде)))

----------

